# first gun?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

recently i got my permit to purchase firearms in nj. I was wondering what would you recommend for a first gun?


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

That is not an easy question to answer unless we have a little more information. 

You want a Handgun, Rifle, or Shotgun? Are you wanting it for Home Protection, Hunting, Target Shooting, or Carry (like they would let you do that in NJ). Budget? What size hands do you have?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Personally I would encourage you to get a J frame .38 revolver that can handle +P loads. Take lessons on the laws pertaining to deadly force, spend plenty of time on the range, learn and practice some loading and ejecting drills and practice. Revolvers are higghly effective and reliable. They are, in my opinion the best option for a new shooter.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Knowing your intention for this firearm would allow for more specific recommendations.
Also, knowing your background and familiarity with firearms would help.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello,
What is this "permit " of which you speak. You mean you can't just walk into a store, and throw your money down, get the instant check and go out the door?

So what do you want to do with this weapon? Have you shot a firearm before or is this your first? Will this be your only, or just the first, and what is your price range? Are you a member of the NRA? Please join if you intend to enjoy your 2nd amendment rights, it also gives you insurance which could be helpful. I'd like to help, but need more info.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Whatever you decide on, get the best instruction possible. Practice makes perfect or at least competency.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You must first answer.
What can you own in NJ
Where can you have it in NJ
What do you expect the weapon to do for you. Personal defense , Home defense, Carry? one two all?
What kind of a budget do you have to spend


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

pistol, start with a revolver, rifle, a bolt action like a .243. 

Start simple and develop safe habits before you play with semi-autos. Semi-autos are extremely safe but you want to be a safe as possible until you develop safety habits. With a gun there are no second chances if you do something stupid and we all did something stupid that first year or two of gun ownership. I don't mean we pulled the trigger but you've got to become instinctually aware of where that barrel is pointing and if there is a round in the chamber.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

J-frame 357, maybe a M&P 360 or 340. You can shot the 38's for practice and the 357 for defense. Great conceal carry gun or for bigger critters.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Because Slippy hasn't seen this yet, I get a chance to preempt him.

1. Treat *all* guns as if they are loaded.
2. Do not touch the trigger until you are on target *and* have made the decision to fire.
3. Do not point the gun at anything you are not willing to destroy.
4. Know your target *and* what is beyond it.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Something in a centerfire long gun that holds large capacity mags


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

ghostman said:


> recently i got my permit to purchase firearms in nj. I was wondering what would you recommend for a first gun?


Take the money and leave NJ, then you can get a decent gun.

Sorry I didn't read all the posts if someone else said the same thing, then I am liking you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Take the money and leave NJ, then you can get a decent gun.
> 
> Sorry I didn't read all the posts if someone else said the same thing, then I am liking you.


This^^^^


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

No such thing in Jersey. Would any gun actually be YOURS without any restrictions or fear of ownership?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

If this is a first gun then ignore all those sexy hi-cap guns and semi-autos and bang-whizzle firearms. All those controls will be a detriment as you learn to use the damned thing. For a first gun, assuming it is a defensive weapon, go with a small-framed 38 or a S&W Centurion with a shrouded hammer. 

Revolvers have very few controls which is good for a learner. You can up the stopping power of a 38 by carrying magsafe defenders or glazer safety rounds. They are also safer in densely populated areas like NJ. Frangible rounds cost more (twice regular rounds) but they are well worth it. Not only are they safer, but they perform exceptionally well in actual street shootings. 

So resist the urge to get a whole weapons platform. Get a little 5 shot (Taurus makes a buncha lightweight snubbies with ported barrels and in funny colors) revolver with a bobbed hammer (to keep you from trying to fire the thing single-action) Follow the KISS principle.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Still waiting for "Ghostman" to clarify the type of gun he is considering, but I will mention a cogent point.

If your prospective firearm is intended to be for self defense be certain to find and read a copy of
"In the Gravest Extreme - The Role of the Firearm in Personal Protection" by Masaad F. Ayoob.

Don't let his name cause you to pause. Ayoob is as "Red White & Blue" as any of us. His book is
a primer for anyone who is considering the carry of a gun. It could literally be one of the most
important books on the subject ever written. I do not make that statement lightly. His writing
style is very clear and concise...even entertaining...and he writes from the perspective of having 
"been there & done that". He is a police chief in New Hampshire and is an advocate for civilian 
armed defense. I have studied beneath him but have no vested interest in the books sale.

Get it. You will not be sorry.

When friends of mine have bought their first firearm I have GIVEN them a copy.

Grim


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Get a used .45...Revolver or Auto.*

Get a used .45, you will never regret it, .45's are great guns, and a used one is cheaper than a new one. It would be hard to go wrong with a Ruger, and look for a Blackhawk, you will like it. If you don't know what I am talking about, here is an image. This one was sold at auction for $325, that is cheap for a gun like this. It looks practically new!
So, anyway with this one you can shoot very mild, very hot, or normal loads, you get to choose. Bear loads are available if you ever feel the need for a near-magnum gun.
The normal load will produce about 300-350 foot pounds of ME, which is more that enough for most things.
_Note: That plastic thing wrapped around the hammer is a tie/seal, meant to stop anyone from cocking the gun. All you have to do is buy the gun and cut it off, if you ever encounter that._
View attachment 13884

Ruger Model Stainless Blackhawk. .45 Colt For Sale at GunAuction.com - 7204329


View attachment 13885


RUGER MODEL P97DC W/STAINLESS TOP-END 4-INCH BARREL. 45 ACP. For Sale at GunAuction.com - 13708206
This is a Ruger P97 and it is currently selling at auction. It will probably sell for $300-$350 and that is a good deal. Don't worry too much if it is stainless or blued, I had one that was blued, and I loved it in most respects. I gave it to an old girlfriend and she loved it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I agree with others that more info on your background is needed. Your thread made me remember my first gun as a kid. A .22/.410 over under. My Dad traded it. I wish I had her back, as a very nice gun.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Ruger 10/22


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

My first;
Ruger gp100
Shoot 357mag and 38spl and 38spl + P

For home defense


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

So... is the OP going to respond?
I can see he's been on since first posting, yet no word.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

"Ghostman"!

The ball is in your court. You need to provide the forum with the expected purpose for which your
firearm is intended in order to get specific recommendations. We are all happy to help...BUT you
have not yet informed us what you want the gun to be able to accomplish.

It's like automobiles (in a way). You don't want to buy a Jeep if what you intend to do is long distance
interstate travel. a Jeep will make the trip, most assuredly, but it's not the Best vehicle for that usage.
Likewise you don't want to take your Cadillac off-roading. 

A gun you might employ for personal protection (presumably a handgun) will not be suitable for taking
game at long ranges. A firearm designed for long range accuracy will not serve for every day defense.

It's really a matter of getting the best gun for the particular task you have in mind.

So.... What'll it be?

Grim


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Since he has not responded, I will offer my 2 cents. If you are thinking of a FIRST gun, you should go the personal defense route in my opinion. No point in buying a target pistol and finding the hobby doesn't suit you. If you buy, say a snubby revolver and love it? Great! Then expand your collection! Get a semi auto pistol, get a 22 rifle, get a shot gun, whatever! But if your interest wanes, then at the very least you have one gun you can use to defend yourself. Just make sure to put in some time to become somewhat proficient and safe with it.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Like the others, a .38 revolver is a good choice. When/if you decide to buy a rifle, get an AR15 if you can. I don't know about NJ laws regarding that. If not then a bolt or lever gun in a common caliber, 30-30, 308, ect. Shotgun- Remington 870 or Mossberge 500 12ga. Both are cheap and reliable.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

SGG said:


> My first;
> Ruger gp100
> Shoot 357mag and 38spl and 38spl + P
> 
> For home defense


love the hollow points


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Gunner's Mate said:


> love the hollow points


I've only shot a few to get the feel. But they are always in my gun for home defense. And in the speed loaders as well &#128521;

I do switch them out for a 38spl if I leave the gf home alone tho.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

SGG said:


> I've only shot a few to get the feel. But they are always in my gun for home defense. And in the speed loaders as well &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> I do switch them out for a 38spl if I leave the gf home alone tho.


I keep a S&W 686 on the nightstand loaded with 357 Mag HP, wife loves this gun


----------

